# Wonderful few days



## Citylife (Mar 22, 2013)

In the last three days my American blue had her first litter of 7, and my two NZW does had 10 and 12 in their second litters!  I am happy as a lark!  
My does are bred one time and put back in their cages.  I used to breed them twice in a day but have had better luck with one time.  I do not keep bad mothers.  I have been there and done that.


----------



## animalmom (Mar 22, 2013)

That is an incredible color!  Your nesting boxes are surely blessed.


----------



## GLENMAR (Mar 22, 2013)

Beautiful. My Am Blues and New Zealands are due next month. 
It will the the first litters for all. Glad to hear you say you only breed once. 
I had an American doe that I only bred once. Only because the buck was taking longer
and I was running out of time before work. The others, I bred twice. 
I can't wait.


----------



## Citylife (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks Animalmom, I love their color to.  I cant wait to watch the hair come in.
Glenmar- I hope your luck has been as good as mine.  We used to try to let the buck breed the doe as many times as possible in 20 minutes and then bring them back for another try in about 7-8 hours.  As we learned more about our rabbits, by watching body language, learning individual animals and tracking the breedings.  We discovered we had just as many kits whether they were bred once or more.  So, once works for us.  I had Florida whites in the past and loved them as a starter rabbit.  But the ones I got were not very good mothers.  After much work and disappointment we chose to move on to new breeds.  I know not all FW's are like the ones I had, so I still would recommend them.  
I just sold a 10 mo. old NZW as she was extremely difficult to get bred the first time and we tried 7 out of 14 days to get her rebred and she would not let either one of my bucks do their job.  Her first litter she had 10 but 6 were doa on the wire.  That happens, I understood.  But when I have to work that hard to get them bred they can go to someone with more time.  On top of it, she was so big the buck had a tough time anyway.  I was honest with the people and they said their big boy can take care of her. 
I have a NZW named Mrs. Clause as she is a "ho ho ho" and darn near climbs up the wall for him.  She is the only rabbit I have ever seen plop on  her side wagging.  With does like that!  All you need is one time.  LOLOL  her sister Cujo is just a ho.  Mrs. Clause had 11 normal babies and one twice the size.  I have never seen that in a large litter before, just a small one.  Her sis is the one who had 10.
Raising rabbits is like everything else, the more you do it the better you get.  And having forums like this, sure helps us all out.
I look forward to hearing what happens with your girls Glenmar.


----------



## GLENMAR (Mar 22, 2013)

Cool. Post more pictures as they grow so I can drool while I wait. I used to raise Hollands back in the 80's. I have been out of rabbits
for a long time. I am so excited to have some again.


----------



## alsea1 (Mar 22, 2013)

Blue is pretty


----------



## new2thecoop (Mar 24, 2013)

I love those blue bunnies!


----------



## nawma (Mar 24, 2013)

Wow! Pretty!


----------



## Citylife (Mar 26, 2013)

My 7 American Blues will be a week old tomorrow.  I have had rabbits for 4 years and there are times, I still feel like a little kid.  I can not wait to see how they mature. 






I also raise, NZW's and have one CA couple, I just can't get rid of, as they create such nice stock.


----------

